# Can a tank really be TOO big?



## LinkLover (Apr 3, 2012)

I know when people say "too big" it's usually those who think they are happy in half gallon cubes, but I actually want to know. If proper the amount of cover/hideys are used, can a tank be too big (uncomfortable/stressful/etc.) for one betta?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Nope. In the wild bettas have MILES of shallow water.

In a big tank, the betta will stake out a place to build a nest as his territory. Very similar to the wild.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

My own experience with just one betta went like this:

He is a very fast swimmer and I had him in a 5 gallon. I thought he was cramped so I was able to get a 20 gallon and thought I'd try a community tank with some neon tetras. He had the tank to himself with an oto and a cory for awhile and seemed to do OK although I noticed he would rest a lot in some floating plants.

Then I got the 8 neons and they ignored him and he ignored them. But within a week they started dying off one by one and by the time the last few died my betta was sick! He recovered in a few days in a "hospital" tank and then I put him in a brand new 6.6 gallon where he is today and he seems to really like it.

So for us the bigger tank led to stress and illness. Your mileage may vary 

PS: I am one of those who think bettas should be in nothing less than a 5 gallon.


----------



## lilyrazen (Oct 25, 2009)

I think... Yes and no. Depends on the fish. Mr. V is right, but some domestic fish just might not like it.

I know for me, I'd probably never give a lone betta any more than ten, or a 20 if I started a community, but they'd be able to thrive in almost any size tank when the condition is right.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I'm pretty against putting bettas with anything. They're solitary fish. Many of the "stress" from bigger tanks can be caused by tank mates. A 20 gallon long, with a very gentle sponge filter, live plants, and almond leaves would be paradise for a male betta and would mimic very closely a natural habitat.


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

I have my large aggressive plakat in a ten gallon. I recently took some bad advice from an LFS (...sods) and ended up with two very small loaches in there as well.

Cole occupies every inch of that tank, patrols it all day, and I should have known better than to think he'd tolerate even peaceful fish in his territory (even if they weren't an entirely stupid choice for that tank). He's killed one already, and as I can't catch the other he hunts it all over the tank, flaring like a maniac. 

I honestly feel bad only giving him ten gallons - and do think a planted 20 long would suit him better. 

I feel -really- sorry for any fish of his size and disposition stuck in a 1 gallon bowl..


----------



## lilyrazen (Oct 25, 2009)

Let me re-word that...
I'd probably never BE ABLE TO give a lone betta more than ten.

If I had the money and space (I'm on the somewhat poor-er side and live in a tiny duplex) I'd find what suited every fish.

I actually think the 20 long idea would be a great tank.

And by community I'd mean my most docile betta and maybe 6 cories in a 20 long, or a sorority (maybe... 55 gallon) with a few cories as a possibility.

Anyway, to stop straying from the topic, I'm pretty sure most bettas could do fine in any well thought out large tank.


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

I feel I should offer the other side to this.. 

My scrawny, chronically ill HM male flails around in a 3 gallon like something's going to eat him any moment, and is always quite pale in a larger tank. He is overfinned for his size and can't swim very well, so I dare say this does nothing for his self-confidence. He's perfectly happy in a 1.5 gallon with a big ball of peacock moss and some silk plants to hide in. 

My little female is happy in her 3.5, though I could see her coping with a ten perfectly well. She is also hyper aggressive, however, and like the plakat is in excellent health.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I can't give my bettas the tanks I'd like. Most go in deli cups and at largest, 1 gallon jars. I am currently building barrack systems.


----------



## lilyrazen (Oct 25, 2009)

Yeah Aus, I can see where that totally makes sense. I had a really small crowntail that could've ruled a twenty, but a larger half moon that could barely navigate half of a ten. They're all different.

Oh, and I've seen some betta barracks in videos and such, and they're a pretty great invention. And at least with you, you're great at caring for bettas and I know they're all happy regardless.


----------



## LinkLover (Apr 3, 2012)

Wow, I didn't expect so many replies! Thank you all for your input, I find it all very useful. I agree that there isn't really too big of a tank for a betta, although I know it really depends on the individual fish. It's also nice to hear personal stories as examples, so I can consider what the outcome could be. I'm debating putting Link into a twenty gallon long, with lots of plants and caves (fake plants, I'm not confident enough to try live) since he seems to always make use of all the space in his ten gallon.


----------



## mursey (May 9, 2012)

My bettas that have a 6.6 to themselves seem really happy - except now I had to put 1 platy in each tank (I know that is weird but it's a long story and I can't have more platy babies .. I too took bad advice online and now wish I never got any tankmates for my bettas.) I have one in a 5.5 and he seems happy, and I have 2 in a divided 10 gallon. All seem happy though I really like giving them each a 6.6 gallon long tank if I could do that. 

I have one guy in a 2.5 and I am going to switch him to an extra 5 gallon because that 2.5 just doesn't seem right. At least he has a filter though.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

I've seen my betta flare at my mts briefly before moving on. I dont think he's too aggressive. But he does track down mosquito larvae like a real hunter, so I guess I'll find out his communal compatibility after I introduce him to the 10g


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

No my male betta is just happy in his 10 gallon tank there is such thing as to tall.


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

Interesting that this has come up..I am in the process of getting a 55 gal donated to me, but I cannot see having it divided with 5-6 times for each betta, like 10gals each..for all that room, I would like to do a nice full tank, but I want more bettas so in all actuality, I would not go bigger than a divided 20..because even tho, yes, they love the room, and it's good for them, I think having a big tank over 20 gal for one or 2 betta's doesn't make sense..


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

I have a new betta in a 5.5 and he has seems agitated. I'm wondering if it is too large an area, or is he just "patrolling" the new area. I'm considering covering the back and sides with dark paper to see if he relaxes a bit. Hmmmm, good question!


----------



## PaintingPintos (Dec 27, 2011)

Bettas have huge territories in the wild...
but I would imagine that bettas prefer some hidey-holes to snooze or poke around in for safety.
One day I plan on having a single male betta and a bunch of shrimp in a tank that covers an entire wall....


----------



## LinkLover (Apr 3, 2012)

Yea, I can definitely see where it would seem like it doesn't make sense to have one betta in a huge tank, but like it has been said, wild bettas have tons of room! Links' tank would definitely be getting lots of cover (his ten gallon is full of plants and hideys) but I'll have to see. PaintingPintos that sounds AMAZING! That would certainly be one very lucky betta.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

imo, a tank can be too TALL. as Mr. V said, bettas come from shallow water. they have to go to the surface to breath, so a tall tank will make that hard on them. :U especially with all that extra finnage.


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

PaintingPintos said:


> Bettas have huge territories in the wild...
> but I would imagine that bettas prefer some hidey-holes to snooze or poke around in for safety.
> One day I plan on having a single male betta and a bunch of shrimp in a tank that covers an entire wall....


 
Wow..that is impressive, I was trying to picture what 2-3 betta's would like in a 3foot long tank..they'd get lost, they would look soo small..:lol:


----------



## LinkLover (Apr 3, 2012)

Yup, there for sure is such a thing as too tall for them. I couldn't imagine getting around with all that fluff all over me!


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Smallest one is a 1 gallon tank


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I had a single female betta living in a 45 gallon tank for a couple weeks before her tank mates arrived. I would find her swimming at all levels of the tank and even with a strong filter current she never had any issues. The tank was around 18 inches from top to bottom. 

I think HM males can go into larger tanks (over 10 gallons) but they do need to build up proper muscle tone first so that their excess finnage isn't constantly dragging them down. I recently purchased a young OHM male, who has been hanging in a tank with a stronger than normal filter current. When I first got him he kept getting sucked back up against the side of his net, but now I find he is able to get around a lot more easily and spends a lot of his time swimming rather than resting. His finnage is quite large in proportion to his body but I have not seen him take a single nip out of it. 

While this is obviously not the case for everyone, I have never had a single betta of mine dislike being in a larger tank. This includes everything from VTs to HMs. I have always thought bettas to be quite an active fish once they have enough space to swim about in. Even my imports have been happy when provided with larger accommodations. In fact, I have had more tail biting incidents from my males when kept in smaller tanks than I have with those who have been 'upsized'.


----------



## lilyrazen (Oct 25, 2009)

I had Vilkas in a 10 alone, and he ate away his ENTIRE cadual fin, but as soon as I divided his tank, he stopped. But you can also say it's because he has a new friend, Brynjolf the little warrior, but I'd say he likes not tugging his fins around as much.

Again, he'd have been better if he was a tag bigger, he's small for a boy.


----------



## sarap (Jul 31, 2012)

I keep my betta in a 31,5g tank (120l). He's healthy and happy, he's eating well, making nests and exploring the whole tank. I don't think a tank can bee too big, if only it's decorated right. I use a lot of plants and floating plants and moss. I also have coconut caves and big roots.

In Norway experienced people recomend atleast 15,5g (60l) for female bettas, and community tanks. I keep one male CT in a 5g tank, and would love to give him more room. I think that it's important to not have any other fish with the betta in such a small tank, exept maybe snails and shrimps. But, I don't think 5g is too small for a betta. Bettas has different personalities, and I think some of them feel safer in a smaller tank. I would not use anything smaler than a 4g for my bettas. For me the ideal size would be 15g.

I have also kept several male bettas in a 53g. They were not stressed out at all, and I have never had problems with any disease or tail biting.


----------



## mkayum (Jul 5, 2012)

My favorite betta, Unicorn has a 5 gallon all to himself. He sometimes explore around for an hour then he'd get tired and go to sleep under the roots of java fern. ( I observed him for a while) Also I plan to add big ghost shrimps and hoping that Unicorn wouldn't eat them lol.

The other four betta's in 4 ways divided 10 gallon tank... they seem okay but I plan to set up other 10 gallon just for two bettas. 


I think bettas do best in 5 gallon or bigger. If you have a big tank to give a betta the good life, go for it.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

My 90 gallon is 20" tall. I don't know, for a long finned male, 20" seems too tall for me. :/
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

LinkLover said:


> I know when people say "too big" it's usually those who think they are happy in half gallon cubes, but I actually want to know. If proper the amount of cover/hideys are used, can a tank be too big (uncomfortable/stressful/etc.) for one betta?


My betta Beau was completely stressed in his 5.5 gallon...after two weeks on clamped fins, no eating, and erratic swimming, I put him in a 1g bowl. In two days he started eating, swimming normally, and colored up. I think all bettas are so different in personality etc. It can happen...I have proof.


----------



## staffylover (Jun 10, 2012)

Mine range from just over 3 gallon to 7 gallon tanks. All have a single male in although I do have a baby bristelnose plec in the 7 gallon who I am thinking of rehoming to a larger tank and 4 vitnamese cardinals. They all have a cave and lots of live plants and moss balls and I have just invested in some betta hammocks and betta logs which have arrived today and will be put in tonight. Each one seems happy in their environment


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

Buddha is in a 2 gallon at the moment, and he actually seems to really enjoy it. It's making me wonder if a 5.5 gallon will be enjoyable for him. He only swims in around 1 gallon of the tank. He swims at the top of the tank and only goes to the bottom to sleep, or to hide in his log.

But he's going to have to like the 5.5 gallon because i don't think I can have more than one tank...


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

Aus said:


> I feel I should offer the other side to this..
> 
> My scrawny, chronically ill HM male flails around in a 3 gallon like something's going to eat him any moment, and is always quite pale in a larger tank. He is overfinned for his size and can't swim very well, so I dare say this does nothing for his self-confidence. He's perfectly happy in a 1.5 gallon with a big ball of peacock moss and some silk plants to hide in.
> 
> My little female is happy in her 3.5, though I could see her coping with a ten perfectly well. She is also hyper aggressive, however, and like the plakat is in excellent health.


My Beau was like that in the 5.5 I had him in...he just went crazy. Now he is happy, feeling less threatened I guess, in his 1g. I'm hoping he'll adapt better to a 2.5 when I can get it for him.


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

May I speak heresy on this forum? Perhaps a modicum of truth, as well?

As every Betta is different, so is every keeper. For some, having many fish is what brings happiness. In that case financial, but mostly spacial constraints militate against a few large tanks.

For others, building large interesting setups for a few fish is their road to joy. Fishkeeping is often about keeping more than just the fish.

BUT, _fishkeeping is for the pleasure of the keeper. _

Maintaining healthy active fish enhances that pleasure. The responsibility of every pet owner is to, at minimum, assure just that for _his own enjoyment._

If the pleasure of keeping many fish requires smaller accommodations, who is to say the fish resent it? After all, many were grown-out in Jack Daniel pint bottles, shipped in a sandwich bag and displayed in a half-pint cup.

If one has the room for larger tanks and enjoys the look and behavior of their fish in this mode, therein their happiness lies.

The gradations and compromises between these extremes is one among many things that keeps this such a varied and interesting hobby.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Bigger is always better for bettas they live longer. Longer is better than taller.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Bettas like heavily planted tanks.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

bettanewbie60 you have a chocolate Betta too mine is carter the one in the 10 gallon is yours a delta tail Betta too that would be creepy mine is from petco.


----------



## weaver72 (Jul 9, 2012)

I know My betta weaver was in a three gallon hex and he hated it ,so i put him in a 2.5 long and he is happy


----------

